# New body release from McAllister Racing



## Gary McAllister (Mar 19, 2003)

New Product release from McAllister Racing-

#255- MX-P Daytona Prototype- 1/10th 190mm body

Tired of racing the same old Taxi Cab Touring Car bodies on your local road course? McAllister Racing's new MX-P Daytona Prototype body reflects the top level of Road Racing in the U.S., the Daytona Prototypes. At Last a low profile, realistic, top level road racing body for 190mm Touring Chassis'. Great neutral handling characteristics. Comes with paint mask, overspray film and add-on wing.

Available now. Please support your local RC dealer and ask for McAllister Racing by name.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

its about time now thats a good looking car body a REAL race car finally


----------

